# Unusual fragrances



## Carly B (Aug 7, 2022)

I love to read all the vendors' descriptions of their fragrances, but after a while they all sound pretty much the same, and quite honestly, my nose doesn't often pick up the fragrance notes they call out,. Many of the fragrances variables are so slight that often several fragrances smell the same (I don't mean OMH smells like another OMH, I mean different genres, like to me, a lot of the "autumn outdoors" type fragrances smell alike).

So for all the fragrance junkies out there, do you have a fragrance that smells like no other? Or one that really surprised you--i.e., it's nothing like the description?


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 7, 2022)

One of my favourites is Red Ginger Saffron from Candle Science.  It seizes up something terrible but i persevere because i love it so much. It's significantly different to anything I've used before. Warm, gingery, saffrony, and earthy.
Cannot detect any lemon top notes as described:
Red Ginger Saffron is a fresh, true-to-life fragrance oil with modern sensibilities. A zesty top note of lemon enhances the peppery ginger core. Saffron and amber base notes add warmth to this intriguing earthy scent. Ginger, patchouli, and cedarwood essential oils reinforce the natural ginger aromas. Use this fragrance on its own for trendy candles, wax melts, and tarts, or get creative with mixing Red Ginger Saffron with other scents for alluring custom blends.


----------



## TheGecko (Aug 7, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I love to read all the vendors' descriptions of their fragrances, but after a while they all sound pretty much the same, and quite honestly, my nose doesn't often pick up the fragrance notes they call out,. Many of the fragrances variables are so slight that often several fragrances smell the same (I don't mean OMH smells like another OMH, I mean different genres, like to me, a lot of the "autumn outdoors" type fragrances smell alike).
> 
> So for all the fragrance junkies out there, do you have a fragrance that smells like no other? Or one that really surprised you--i.e., it's nothing like the description?


I don't do 'notes' either.  I can't open a bottle, take a whiff and go "Oh, I can smell notes whiskey barrel, cinnamon, cedarwood, sandalwood and amber".  What happens is I open the bottle, take a whiff and go "Well that doesn't smell like a bonfire".  Of course, I'm the same way wine.  LOL


----------



## Relle (Aug 7, 2022)

@KiwiMoose, do you deal with Candlescience in the US or get it from someone in NZ ? just thinking by the time you add in the difference of the dollar and postage that it would be too expensive, that's what has turned me off from getting anything O/S.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 7, 2022)

Relle said:


> @KiwiMoose, do you deal with Candlescience in the US or get it from someone in NZ ? just thinking by the time you add in the difference of the dollar and postage that it would be too expensive, that's what has turned me off from getting anything O/S.


No - my supplier here imports it.
I recently bought a bunch of stuff from Aussie soap supplies that, even with the cost of shipping and exchange rate factored in, were cheaper to buy from there rather than here.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 7, 2022)

TheGecko said:


> I don't do 'notes' either.  I can't open a bottle, take a whiff and go "Oh, I can smell notes whiskey barrel, cinnamon, cedarwood, sandalwood and amber".  What happens is I open the bottle, take a whiff and go "Well that doesn't smell like a bonfire".  Of course, I'm the same way wine.  LOL


I was actually going to add that I'm like that with wine too......

ETA: You should be glad your wine doesn't smell like a bonfire.  I had a single malt scotch
that smelled like a bonfire once.  Tasted like it too...


----------



## glendam (Aug 7, 2022)

I remember that Nature’s Garden Eucalyptus Spearmint smelled nothing like that, I couldn’t even bring my self to use it so I sold it.

Empress from Nurture soap comes to mind, the description said it smelled the way soap is supposed to smell.  I liked it a lot but did not agree with the description.  It smells almost like baby powder to me but not quite that.


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 8, 2022)

I buy from scent memory or Midwest fragrance exclusively. SM fragrances are great alone or great mixers.  Many are niche and unique. 
I personally love Winter solstice which is clean and smells like a cool winter day in a forest in Buffalo where I love. Also seven veils which is sandalwood and vanilla. I have a geranium scent which is smack down geranium. In soap it’s very green and fresh. 
When I was experimenting with candles and when I would make incense I found the same issue but now i don’t have that


----------



## Virgogoddess (Aug 8, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I love to read all the vendors' descriptions of their fragrances, but after a while they all sound pretty much the same, and quite honestly, my nose doesn't often pick up the fragrance notes they call out,. Many of the fragrances variables are so slight that often several fragrances smell the same (I don't mean OMH smells like another OMH, I mean different genres, like to me, a lot of the "autumn outdoors" type fragrances smell alike).
> 
> So for all the fragrance junkies out there, do you have a fragrance that smells like no other? Or one that really surprised you--i.e., it's nothing like the description?


I use Oregon Trails and she has a Egyptian Dragon. I love this scent because it’s earthy and sweet but I’m surprised how much it sells. I thought it was like a novelty but everyone loves it. Here’s the website description:


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 8, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> I use Oregon Trails and she has a Egyptian Dragon. I love this scent because it’s earthy and sweet but I’m surprised how much it sells. I thought it was like a novelty but everyone loves it. Here’s the website description:


Egyptian Dragon was a very good seller for me for years, but I purchased mine from Natures Garden which was considerably less in cost than OT, but I am sure it varies a tad in scent. I tried other Egyptian D's but Natures Garden's sold the best for me, being a good unisex fragrance. It sold to folks that did not quite like the strong scent of my Dragon's Blood.


----------



## MelissaG (Aug 9, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I buy from scent memory or Midwest fragrance exclusively. SM fragrances are great alone or great mixers.  Many are niche and unique.
> I personally love Winter solstice which is clean and smells like a cool winter day in a forest in Buffalo where I love. Also seven veils which is sandalwood and vanilla. I have a geranium scent which is smack down geranium. In soap it’s very green and fresh.
> When I was experimenting with candles and when I would make incense I found the same issue but now i don’t have that


I'm curious how SM fragrances are niche and unique. Every one of them says to compare them to other fragrances from other companies. Alot of MWF do too but they have enough that are unique that I use them too.


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 9, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I'm curious how SM fragrances are niche and unique. Every one of them says to compare them to other fragrances from other companies. Alot of MWF do too but they have enough that are unique that I use them too.


There are quite a few that are unique, more so than Midwest, but there is not a separate category for them so may be harder to find.


----------



## AliOop (Aug 9, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> There are quite a few that are unique, more so than Midwest, but there is not a separate category for them so may be harder to find.


I was going to say the same as @MelissaG - even the company name “Scent Memory” leads one to believe these are dupes of scents we would remember from the past. Not that there’s anything wrong with that, but I just don’t see their offerings as unique as far as scent types go. 

Perhaps you meant they are unique in qualities such as behavior while soaping, or longevity?

Also, I was wondering if you are affiliated with them in any way? I can be passionate myself about recommending a company that I like, and have also been asked that same question for that reason, so please don’t take offense to it.


----------



## contrinokathy (Aug 9, 2022)

AliOop said:


> I was going to say the same as @MelissaG - even the company name “Scent Memory” leads one to believe these are dupes of scents we would remember from the past. Not that there’s anything wrong with that, but I just don’t see their offerings as unique as far as scent types go.
> 
> Perhaps you meant they are unique in qualities such as behavior while soaping, or longevity?
> 
> Also, I was wondering if you are affiliated with them in any way? I can be passionate myself about recommending a company that I like, and have also been asked that same question for that reason, so please don’t take offense to it.


I am not affiliated in any way but I have been to scent memory hq and do know the owner. 
I am someone who struggled to find scents that didn’t give me a headache and would work in candles. 
This is a company that has both and I don’t mind telling people that. I know which ones are dupes and which are not. I also know the Midwest catalog and they most recently start blending their own. Having said that I think their fragrances are good quality. 
I love the niche fragrances and love the scent memory fragrances. I have nearly everyone one and smelled all of them (but a few). 
It’s not for everyone but I have struggled to find something I love. I am sure I am not alone


----------



## AliOop (Aug 9, 2022)

@contrinokathy thank you, I appreciate the transparency and clarity. Although I don't make candles, I also struggle to find scents that don't give me a headache. I'm going to check them out now - much appreciated!


----------



## Virgogoddess (Aug 9, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I am not affiliated in any way but I have been to scent memory hq and do know the owner.
> I am someone who struggled to find scents that didn’t give me a headache and would work in candles.
> This is a company that has both and I don’t mind telling people that. I know which ones are dupes and which are not. I also know the Midwest catalog and they most recently start blending their own. Having said that I think their fragrances are good quality.
> I love the niche fragrances and love the scent memory fragrances. I have nearly everyone one and smelled all of them (but a few).
> It’s not for everyone but I have struggled to find something I love. I am sure I am not alone


So for a first order, what scents are “must-haves?”


----------



## Shirley-D (Aug 9, 2022)

Virgogoddess said:


> So for a first order, what scents are “must-haves?”


Yes please, I would like to know too


----------



## Carly B (Aug 9, 2022)

I have had about 15 sitting in my cart for several days.  It's actually what prompted me to start this thread.  They sound intriguing, but I'm looking for fragrances that aren't the same as everyone else's.  Also,  I wish there were soaping notes regarding acceleration and discoloration.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 9, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I have had about 15 sitting in my cart for several days.  It's actually what prompted me to start this thread.  They sound intriguing, but I'm looking for fragrances that aren't the same as everyone else's.  Also,  I wish there were soaping notes regarding acceleration and discoloration.


Yep - I tend not to buy if I don't see any reviews.  Don't like taking the risk.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 9, 2022)

MelissaG said:


> I'm curious how SM fragrances are niche and unique. Every one of them says to compare them to other fragrances from other companies. Alot of MWF do too but they have enough that are unique that I use them too.


I think they are niche/unique because they are not the usual duplicates of other companies' fragrances. A lot of them are high end perfumes, which I haven't seen many FO suppliers offer, let alone do well.

How are their 'compare to' fragrances less unique than Black Raspberry Vanilla (BBW dupe by the way), Oatmeal, Milk and Honey, Lavender Chamomile, Cherry Almond, etc that are offered by most FO suppliers and sold by a majority of soap makers. I understand why, they are popular and they sell. Partly because people are familiar with and like them. 

I'm not trying to argue with or insult you. I've just seen you twice make this critical statement about a small business selling fragrance oils without having any experience with them.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 9, 2022)

@Carly B of the samples I ordered from Scent Memory I have tested 4. The only one I didn't care for too much is Mojave Ghost. I really don't like amber if it's too forward so I'm sure that is why. Neroli Portofino is lovely in soap, and Hello Sailor is one I will keep around for hubby if he likes it. He's been out of town, so hasn't had the smell test yet. But, it is one of the only fragrances that lists pepper notes that I can pick that out. Baccarat Rouge is so pretty (to my nose), but seems a bit light so I'll be curious to see how it holds up in soap. It would be lovely in lotions or other bath & body products I'm sure.

A couple that surprised me that I love (probably because I wasn't sure what to expect) are Osmanthus from MMS, Earth Meets Sky and Avalon from Nurture. Earth Meets Sky changes in soap and I think it is pretty great. There are so many more and I could go on for pages.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 9, 2022)

I wish I could get the range of FOs that y'all get over there.  Some of these sound divine!


----------



## Carly B (Aug 9, 2022)

dibbles said:


> @Carly B of the samples I ordered from Scent Memory I have tested 4. The only one I didn't care for too much is Mojave Ghost. I really don't like amber if it's too forward so I'm sure that is why. Neroli Portofino is lovely in soap, and Hello Sailor is one I will keep around for hubby if he likes it. He's been out of town, so hasn't had the smell test yet. But, it is one of the only fragrances that lists pepper notes that I can pick that out. Baccarat Rouge is so pretty (to my nose), but seems a bit light so I'll be curious to see how it holds up in soap. It would be lovely in lotions or other bath & body products I'm sure.
> 
> A couple that surprised me that I love (probably because I wasn't sure what to expect) are Osmanthus from MMS, Earth Meets Sky and Avalon from Nurture. Earth Meets Sky changes in soap and I think it is pretty great. There are so many more and I could go on for pages.



What drew me to Nurture initially was the Lush dupes.  I actually have a bottle of Rentless, what Earth Meets Sky dupes, and it's pretty spot on.  The African soap crumble soap I posted on another thread is made with that.  And it smells yummy.  Of course, I still am sad that her dupe of Tramp went away (Paramour) .  FB has a dupe of SuperTramp, but even the original wasn't the real Tramp.

None of your Scent Memory was in my cart except for Hellooooo Sailor.  Everyone here as said good things about it, but is it just another after shave smell?  I really love neroli and have a TON of neroli fragrance, so I didn't take this one.  If you are a big neroli fan, try Citrus Tree from FB (another place I have a shopping cart full waiting for the Labor Day Sale). It's a spot on dupe of Lush Orange Blossom (which I have a couple bottles of) which is full on neroli.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Aug 9, 2022)

Carly B said:


> FB has a dupe of SuperTramp


----------



## Kimimarie84 (Aug 10, 2022)

Carly B said:


> I have had about 15 sitting in my cart for several days.  It's actually what prompted me to start this thread.  They sound intriguing, but I'm looking for fragrances that aren't the same as everyone else's.  Also,  I wish there were soaping notes regarding acceleration and discoloration.


I’m not sure about other fragrance oil companies, but Midwest Fragrance has soaping notes for each scent on their website. They’ll tell you how much cold process soap they used, the percentage of FO, how it behaved, discoloration, and acceleration. They also have links to IFRA usage rate charts they’ve created. I find their website to be helpful when choosing FO. They even have a shopping section for FOs they’ve deemed soap safe. 

I’m not affiliated with them in any way, and I don’t know the owners personally. I just like their FOs and how they behave in soap. They do have dupes, but they also have some of their own blends.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 10, 2022)

Carly B said:


> Everyone here as said good things about it, but is it just another after shave smell? I really love neroli and have a TON of neroli fragrance, so I didn't take this one. If you are a big neroli fan, try Citrus Tree from FB (another place I have a shopping cart full waiting for the Labor Day Sale). It's a spot on dupe of Lush Orange Blossom (which I have a couple bottles of) which is full on neroli.


Helloooo Sailor - my first impression OOB was unisex. When I first soaped with it my impression was - more masculine. Now that the soap is a couple of days old masculine scent. There is something different than the usual aftershave and I think it's a bit of patchouli and maybe vetiver. But it's starting to seem more aftershave to me. I like it a lot and don't have that many male scents, so will probably reorder this. 

I actually have a sample of Citrus Tree. I haven't made anything with it yet and should really get that done. OOB I like it.


----------



## Carly B (Aug 10, 2022)

KiwiMoose said:


>




Lush in the old days was really big on incorporating pop culture references into their product names.  There used to be a game on the old Lush forum (I'm talking 20 years ago) figuring out
what they were referencing in their name.  Some were easy, like "Honey, I Washed the Kids" but others were more obscure or more niche, like "Sonic Death Monkey"


----------



## cerelife (Aug 12, 2022)

I'm in love with NS Cinnamon Supreme! It smells exactly like the spice - not cinnamon candy or those cinnamon brooms - just the actual spice. It behaves well and sticks like a dream.
Some other scents that I love that are unlike the usual fare are:
FB Weather Vane
FB Citrus Tree - my husband comes from an old-school Florida family who have owned citrus groves since the 1890's. If HE says it smells like orange blossoms, then I'm all in!
FB Jasmin Showers
FB Prince Showers
NS - All Souls Day
NS - Earth Meets Sky
RE - Blue Skies
Daystar - Milk Sugar Kisses
Daystar - Woods and Bitter Coffee
And if by unusual you mean weird (then hello fellow weirdo!), these 2 soap well and the scent is true and sticks:
NG - Dill Pickle
Bulk Apothecary - Ramen Noodle
And Yes, I sell out whenever I make these!
Another unusual in a bad way is NS Mad About Mint. It cures out to smell exactly like toothpaste to my nose.
I know several of these are Lush dupes, but they have that 'something special' that makes them stand out from other FO's.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 12, 2022)

Oh, and @dibbles I wear MK Baccarat Rouge 540 daily. It's such a beautiful complex scent and I've not seen another FO supplier offer it. So yep, that alone is unique. I also saw in Zany's thread on Scent Memory the mention of a White Shoulders dupe. Holy cannoli, I forgot this perfume existed!! This was a rite of passage - every girl I knew got a bottle of White Shoulders on her 13th birthday. It was the first time we were allowed to wear perfume and this was a huge big deal for us!!
Gonna head on over the the Scent Memory website for some unique scents!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 12, 2022)

cerelife said:


> Oh, and @dibbles I wear MK Baccarat Rouge 540 daily. It's such a beautiful complex scent and I've not seen another FO supplier offer it. So yep, that alone is unique. I also saw in Zany's thread on Scent Memory the mention of a White Shoulders dupe. Holy cannoli, I forgot this perfume existed!! This was a rite of passage - every girl I knew got a bottle of White Shoulders on her 13th birthday. It was the first time we were allowed to wear perfume and this was a huge big deal for us!!
> Gonna head on over the the Scent Memory website for some unique scents!


Yep, the junior high hallways reeked of it, I'm sure!


----------



## Virgogoddess (Aug 12, 2022)

contrinokathy said:


> I am not affiliated in any way but I have been to scent memory hq and do know the owner.
> I am someone who struggled to find scents that didn’t give me a headache and would work in candles.
> This is a company that has both and I don’t mind telling people that. I know which ones are dupes and which are not. I also know the Midwest catalog and they most recently start blending their own. Having said that I think their fragrances are good quality.
> I love the niche fragrances and love the scent memory fragrances. I have nearly everyone one and smelled all of them (but a few).
> It’s not for everyone but I have struggled to find something I love. I am sure I am not alone


So do you have any recommendations for a first time order?


----------



## bwtapestry (Aug 12, 2022)

cmzaha said:


> Egyptian Dragon was a very good seller for me for years, but I purchased mine from Natures Garden which was considerably less in cost than OT, but I am sure it varies a tad in scent. I tried other Egyptian D's but Natures Garden's sold the best for me, being a good unisex fragrance. It sold to folks that did not quite like the strong scent of my Dragon's Blood.


Found the same results with these two Natures Garden scents.


----------



## persephonesgarden (Aug 20, 2022)

dibbles said:


> I think they are niche/unique because they are not the usual duplicates of other companies' fragrances. A lot of them are high end perfumes, which I haven't seen many FO suppliers offer, let alone do well.


I agree with @contrinokathy and @dibbles’ assessment of Scent Memory as unique, there really are a lot of niche and luxury perfumes as opposed to the usual host of Lush, B&BW, VS etc dupes that you see on a lot of other FO websites. (Maybe she has those too, I’ve mostly poked around the niche perfume listings.) I don’t know if this is still how the owner does it, but when they first started out she established their catalog by taking customer nominations for scents and then would essentially oversee group buys of anything that could hit the MOQ. So I think that’s a big part of why their offerings seem so different, it’s all been very customer driven because they can support that initial order.

Personally, I have not tried SM but I would echo the endorsements of Nurture Soap. I hope they expand their line some day!

Indigo Fragrance also has lots of novelty scents but the availability of their SDS and allergen documentation is often lacking, which doesn’t work for me. :/


----------

